# Benji's neutering



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

We discoverd that Benji needs to have his 2 teeth extracted. He will be neutered while he is under the anesthesia. Benji is scheduled to go in for the procedures on Thursday, July 26 at 8:30. 

Benji is with his wonderful breeder since we are scheduled to go on a vacation. Please send lots of positive thoughts to my sweet little boy. 

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Poornima,
Have a wonderful vacation! I am sure he will have fun at his breeder's. We always tell Brady that he is going to "Hav Camp" when he goes to stay with his breeder while we are on vacation.

Brady also had 3 teeth pulled when he was neutered. He never noticed the neutering or the teeth pulled. I think it happens a lot. 

Have a great trip and keep us posted on how he does with the neuter.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks Karen! It is reassuring to know that Brady underwent similar procedure and did fine. 

I will keep you posted. 

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

The Vet told us that Radar may need that procedure if he doesn't lose all his teeth. It'd be a little more but they need to pull them so that the adult teeth can come in.

Derek.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus goes is Friday for the neutering and one tooth extraction. It must be the season.....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Cheryl,
Good luck to Brutus! How old is Brutus? Benji is 8 months. 

Derek, I hope that Radar will lose his teeth naturally. Good luck!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco had to have seven baby teeth pulled, so we did it when she was spayed. she didn't have a problem with either procedure, no pain at all.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco had to have seven baby teeth pulled, so we did it when she was spayed. she didn't have a problem with either procedure, no pain at all, she did great.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

coco had to have seven baby teeth pulled, so we did it when she was spayed. she didn't have a problem with either procedure, no pain at all, she did great. we were lucky to have a good vet, i guess it is a common occurance.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Poornima!

I didn't know Benji still had some baby teeth hanging around...I'll be wishing Benji and you positive thoughts on the 26th! Will you be back from your vacation, or will the breeder take him to her vet? That is this Thursday, right?

Scout has fully recovered from his neuter/tooth extraction surgery. Each day he made more and more progress - by the 3rd day, he was very peppy again. I should have given you some of my extra onesies I had the last time I saw you 

Keep us posted and let us know how everything goes.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

We'll definitely wish Benji a quick recovery from his neutering. It seems like the boys recover really quickly. Have a great vacation, Poornima!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima, I'm definitely sending good thoughts your way. I was so worried when I took his father in for his neutering. I don't think I've ever been so worried about one of my dogs before. Thankfully, they do these all the time and he was a little groggy when I picked him up, but already all perky the second day.

Since you are going to see him a couple of days later, you'll get to see his perky happy side before you go on vacation, which will put your mind at ease. 

Thankfully, your breeder is great at communicating and keeping an eye on things. Somehow, I suspect you'll call her early Thursday afternoon, but if you don't, you can be assured she will be taking great care of him. She's a dear.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Kimberly,
Thank you so much for your reassuring words, encouragment and good wishes! I am so thankful that Benji's in very caring and experienced hands of his amazing breeder. She has been wonderful as always. I can't wait to see Benji . 

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Jeanne,
Thank you for your best wishes! Benji is having a great time at his wonderful breeder. I would get to see him a couple of days after his surgery and then I will leave for my vacation on Monday. 

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Poornima and Benji!

We are sorry to hear that his neuter surgery has to come earlier than anticipated, but we are wishing Benji a speedy recovery. It is great to have a breeder like Elaine who helps take such good care of these little guys. 

Lots of hugs,

Kristin and Lito


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Update: Benji's neutering*

Benjii is recuperating well after the surgery :biggrin1: Thanks to all of you for your good wishes!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad to hear it, Poornima.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That's wonderful Poornima!

Does he have to wear the CONE?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Jane,
The vet said he should wear the Cone only if he starts to lick. Benji's breeder said he is not and the area is looking good this morning. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Cheryl,
Good luck to Brutus this morning! Wish him a speedy and healthy recovery!

Best,
Poornima & Benji


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Ouch a double yank...the tooth and the pills.....ound: ound: 

Derek

Hope all is well


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Derek,
I was very nervous when I found out about the tooth pulling and neutering. He was in excellent hands and that was very comforting. 

Benji is recovering really well. He is at his breeder's  Benji is in love with a cute girl who was boarded at his breeder's until last night. My boy's first girlfriend!  

Best,
Poornima


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well hey don't we all like Puppy Love...Great to hear the news...I hope it goes that well for Radar when his time comes.....eace: 

Thanks for the update...give Benji a big smooch for me....and a belly rub...Oh lots of treats too..

Derek


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It sounds like he is in good hands! Ugh so many of these guys end up having teeth pulled when they are "fixed"! It will be nice to have it over with and with a cute new girl to oggle I bet he has forgotton about the surgery already!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Christy,
He is doing really well, his first love has left but he found another gorgous girl. They have been enjoying each other:hug: 

He has been a real good boy and has not licked the area so far. It should heal very fast if he keeps it that way. 

I guess Rufus has some more days to go with the cone. Poor baby! Good luck!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Poornima~
I got to visit and love on Benji today~! He is doing wonderful~ He is such a beautiful boy, I just love his haircut! He seems to be healing very quickly.
I gave him lots of love for you~


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey speaking of teeth for a Sec!! Does anyone know when exactly they are suppose to come out anyhow??...I would assume that since they extract them when they do the "chop-chop down under"....ouch.... that they expect them to fall out before that time comes.

Derek


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Katie,
Thank you for giving lots of love to Benji! His groomer does a great job, doesn't she? Benji is having a blast Elaine's. I am afraid that he may not want to come back home :hurt: His first girlfriend left for her home day before, but now he's in love with Angel. Doesn't my boy have a great taste in girls?  

Best,
Poornima


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

yes Poornima we are still in the cone, but we are going for Rufus' re-check tomorrow so I am crossing my fingers for him! I'm sure lucky he's good about wearing it since it will only be a few more months and he will be neutered as well. Then if he's a licker, he'll be right back into the cone again! 

Derek, Rufus is closing in on four months old--next week!--and his two center teeth on the bottom are just a bit loose! I checked them to see since he's been chewing the heck out of everything!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Christy,
Good luck with tomorrow's check up! I hope Rufus is able to shake out of his cone with the vet's permission. I am sure he would want to do double the usual RLH to celebrate his freedom. I remember Jane's Scout was very excited about his "cone-break". It was really funny to hear about his antics. 

I was under the impression that all dogs licked the operated area and needed the cone, but was pleasantly surprised that the vet didn't require Benji to wear one unless he licked. Perhaps, your vet too may not require Rufus to wear one. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Benji Boy said:


> I was under the impression that all dogs licked the operated area and needed the cone, but was pleasantly surprised that the vet didn't require Benji to wear one unless he licked. Perhaps, your vet too may not require Rufus to wear one.
> 
> Best,
> Poornima


Thanks for the well-wishes for tomorrow.  At least when Rufus does get neutered, I will already have the cone if I need it! LOL


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino had to have some teeth extracted when he was neutered and he did great!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poornima,

Glad to hear Benji is doing so well....well enough to have a couple of girlfriends!! Actually, he DOES have excellent taste in girls...since I happen to know that both of his "honeys" are my Scout's sisters!! They are gorgeous girls!:biggrin1:


----------

